# 18 weeks pregnant with gush of watery discharge



## Hopefull mum

Hi girls I was just wondering if anyone else has experience this or whether I should go to a doctor? I was standing in the bathroom and I had a small flow of watery discharge come out as I walked it kept coming I went to the toilet and it was a clear colour! I'm really scared now! :/


----------



## mom and ttc

Hopefull mum said:


> Hi girls I was just wondering if anyone else has experience this or whether I should go to a doctor? I was standing in the bathroom and I had a small flow of watery discharge come out as I walked it kept coming I went to the toilet and it was a clear colour! I'm really scared now! :/

go to the hospital, do not call they always try to make you come in. go better be safe than sorry


----------



## Steph32

Don't worry! This is totally normal. I get days where it just leaks out like a faucet. It's just the extra hormones! As long as it's clear, and not bloody, you're fine.


----------



## Hopefull mum

Thanks Steph32 so you don't think it could be preterm labour or a leak of amniotic fluid?


----------



## ann89

I would def. at least call your dr.


----------



## Steph32

Call your doctor just to be safe, but it doesn't sound like your water broke, sounds like discharge to me. You're not having any cramps right?


----------



## Steph32

I get the "gushes" of discharge that I feel come out of nowhere... it is clear and watery and I need to wear a pantyliner sometimes. Baby is fine and healthy, I've gotten this throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## Hopefull mum

No I haven't got cramps at the moment ! The reason I'm so terrified is because I went to hospital about 6 days ago with a heavyness in abdomen and a sharp cramping/pinching pain on left side. I thought it was just muscular but I got a really bad doctor and he said he thinks it could be preterm labour because iv been fighting an infection for 6 weeks now and it's still here and it can cause that! But the nurse didn't agree because she said if they were contraction pains I'd be doubled over in pain ! And even though I agree he was a shocking doctor It still plays on my mind ! Im had an ultrasound the day after and he didn't realy say much except he thinks my cervix was still closed and baby is ok but I go to my doc tomorrow for results! I know I'm probably being silly I just can't help but freak out at every pain ! If he said my cervix still looks shut should I still be worrying? Could it hve then opened in the last few days? Too
Be honest I find more comfort from the mums and mums to be on here than any emergency doctor! And I can't get in touch with my own until tomorrow! Since posted I haven't had any more leaks or blood.


----------



## Steph32

I can understand you being worried, with your history. May I ask what kind of infection you had? I see how your doctor might be concerned that the infection could cause preterm labor (some can) and it doesn't mean that you're completely safe from it (and I'm not a doctor so I can't say) but I really don't think that the gush of discharge you experienced is amniotic fluid. If you were currently in preterm labor, you would be having cramps and contractions. I do wonder what the fullness and sharp pains were though. It's possible that it was just growing pains/round ligament pain because I have gotten the same weird pains here and there, which of course is scary but it is fleeting and I realize that it is just my body stretching/adjusting. I think if you have any more symptoms-- cramps, pain, blood, more discharge that continues, or discharge with a color to it, go to the ER. If not, I think you're safe to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Destin

I had this at 20 weeks. went to L&D. They say if you háve sex within 24 hours that can make you have a gush of fluid. Which I had, but I also found out t the time I had a bateria infection that can cause pre-term labor. I would go get checked to be on the safe side. If I had not had went I would have never known about the infection, and if it is amniotic fluid you can fpget a bad infection pretty quickly and they will have to give you antibiotics. Hope everything turns out fine for you hun.:flower:


----------



## Hopefull mum

No of course not.. It was called 'mycoplasma hominis' and it's a vaginal infection causing yellowish discharge and stinging and things. I have had it since about week 12. And I finished 2 courses of antibiotics and while the discharge is gone (I think) it still stings badly unless I drink like 1-2 litres of water ! I read about it and im scared ! This is my first bubba.


----------



## Hopefull mum

Hey destin thanks for the advice! Do you reckon it's be okay to wait until tomorrow to speak to doctor about it?


----------



## Steph32

Ok, this is interesting. I will just speak from my experience about this. I was found to have a similar sexually transmitted bacteria called Ureaplasma Urealyticum... which is a type of Mycoplasma and both can "cause preterm labor or miscarriage." I was about 5-6 weeks pregnant and found out from my fertility doctor. She suggested I go on antibiotics-- Doxycycline to be specific. I did tons of research on this bacteria, because I know that it was risky to take the Doxy while pregnant, it is not certain to be safe and I didn't want to risk harming my baby. Many other who I consulted-- doctors, my current ob/gyn, other specialists... said that the research is extremely lacking and inconclusive that the presence of this bacteria alone causes preterm labor or complications. Most doctors do not even test for it, and they say 70% of sexually active women carry this bacteria in their vaginal tract. Sometimes it can be detected in the cervical culture, sometimes it can't. Now I will say, when you are symptomless I don't believe it causes harm... BUT if you notice symptoms of infections or if it is accompanied by bacterial vaginosis (which you would know, you would have yellow or green smelly discharge) than that is when I think it can potentially cause problems. That is when you know the bacteria has probably run rampant.

The fertility doctor I saw, although she wanted to treat the Ureaplasma, after speaking with her at length about what to do, she reassured me that it is just a precaution and standard procedure for her recurrent miscarriage patients. She didn't believe my previous m/c had anything to do with the bacteria, because it was a missed miscarriage... when this bacteria causes miscarriage it causes bleeding... or if you're further along, infection in the placenta or placental abruption. But she even believed if there is really a risk of preterm labor when you have this bacteria, it is very small.

If you're on antibiotics that should have taken care of the problem. Unless you have a chronic/widespread problem with this bacteria. If this bacteria was rampant in your body, you'd have a host of symptoms that you would definitely know about. I just hope they put you on the right antibiotic too.

Will you be retested to see if the bacteria is gone?


----------



## Steph32

I'd like to add that if I never went to see a fertility dr, which I didn't need to because I didn't have 3 m/c's, then I would have never known I had this bacteria. My regular ob/gyn doesn't routinely test his patients for Mycoplasma or Ureaplasma. So, if you can imagine, how many pregnant women out there that wouldn't even know? Just putting it into perspective. Many women may have mild symptoms but not even think twice about it. It's the ones that have moderate/severe symptoms that end up getting checked out... and those women of of course run more of a risk of complications in pregnancy because the infection is more widespread.


----------



## Hopefull mum

Wow I really appreaciate this Steph32! It really does help to know you have been through similar! And there's someone I can talk to! I was put on 'erythromyin' antibiotics..
And I asked when I was in hospital if I could be retested incase it was causing the problems but the doctor refused it and said its not dangerous! I knew it was though! Iv now been on 2 courses I then and still stinging. I also have been feeling extra nauseous? Do you think this could be another symptom it's spread? The only time I have gotten sick during my pregnancy is only when I'm hungry. I just wish it would go away! I'm guessing when I go to my doctor tomorrow he might put me on another course or maybe change to a different one! But your right with how many women would just think nothing of it and then end up more at risk! Too be honest I really wish that doctor had not said anything about preterm labour ! I'm such a mess!


----------



## Hopefull mum

Also Did the doxy help you?


----------



## Steph32

Try not to worry. My point is that many women have the presence of the bacteria in their vaginal tract (even unknowingly) but many go on to have normal pregnancies. I read an article that mycoplasmas are a normal part of the vaginal flora and can be detected in 40-70% of pregnant women... surely not that many women go into preterm labor. 

I did not take the Doxy or any antibiotic. If I had more symptoms of infection, or discovered this before getting pregnant, I might have taken it. And, especially if there was more evidence that there was a direct link to pregnancy complications, I would have taken it. All my doctors were fine and agreed with my decision and that it wasn't something I should worry about.

Try to relax. I know it's hard, but the extra stress and worrying is also not good for baby. This is coming from someone who tends to be the biggest worry wart ever (that's why I research everything), so that says a lot... :haha: If you are getting your regular scans and everything looks good, I wouldn't worry. Your anatomy scan, if you haven't had it yet, will reassure you. If your placenta and amniotic fluid looks good too, that's a good sign.

I don't think the nausea is related to the bacteria. It might be a side effect from the antibiotic, or still a bit of MS. My nausea/sickness went on til about 18 weeks, it was on and off and finally completely gone by 20.


----------



## Steph32

Ask all the questions you need to ask at your appt tomorrow. You will find out more. But there is no immediate reason to worry, you are not in any kind of danger right now. Let me know what you find out at your appt.


----------



## Steph32

Oh, one more thing... if you have or know where to get some probiotics, that will help curb your infection or at least help your body fight it off. After taking 2 courses of antibiotics, your good bacteria are probably lacking anyway.


----------



## Hopefull mum

I will try to stress less! I go for
My scan in 2 weeks :) can't wait! And have 1 mIllion questions for doc tomorrow! Thankyou sommuch for your help :)


----------



## Hopefull mum

If you ever have any questions let me know :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

I had this on friday, I went to hospital and they checked me internally and booked me for scan tomorrow, they too thought it may be my waters, but after checking me said it didnt look like it. 

I can totally understand how scared u are cos i am the same. I've not had it since tho, 

Hope yr ok keep us informed.


----------



## Steph32

Yes let us know how things go today.


----------



## Rikki

I would advise that you call and get it checked.

2 years ago, I was 18 weeks pregnant and had a small leak of fluid. I thought nothing of it at first, but then a day or 2 later I was sat on the toilet and I coughed and more fluid came out. I called the hospital and had to go in. They took swabs and told me it was amniotic fluid and I was admitted straight away.

I had no pain, no cramps etc, just the fluid leak. The following day I had a scan which showed there was hardly any fluid around the baby. At this point my temperature and heart rate were up and I was told I had an infection and had to deliver the baby before it spread to my bloodstream.

My point being here that it's best to get it checked out. Rather be told it's nothing and you're fine than leave it like I did, only to find out that you should have had it checked out.


----------



## Hopefull mum

Hi girls ! How are you all? Have been to my doctor..and he thoroughly checked me out! The ultrasound results came back fine but he wants a midwife or obstetrician to see me 'this week' ASAP! Just in case. So I'll ring up tomorrow and try and make an appointment and hopefully they can sort it out! He said because of my symptoms it's a good idea just incase it is preterm labour. Be he said the ultrasound was reassuring so
Not to stress too much it's just a precaution ! 
Of course I am still stressed anyway but not as I'm feeling positive(today anyway haha) but will keep you informed about how it all goes :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

hey hun, just an update on my "gush", well my scan went fab, both babies are growing perfect and the fluid around them is all there. they also got my swab results back which showed NOTHING, im amazed, i thought id have some nasty infection or something but nope. so ive bn yold just to keep an eye on it and if im concerned or it changes in anyway to go back. i also have an anterior placentawhich i didnt know but this isnt a concern but may explain why i hadnt felt any wriggles since wed, then last nightwriggling away. typical.

hope yr ok hun


----------



## Steph32

Fidgets mammy- Glad everything is ok, and congrats on your twins!! Do you know their gender?


----------



## Hopefull mum

Fidgets mammy..wow that is so so good i bet your relieved :) 
Its nice to feel reasured ! Can't wait for my 20 week scan :)


----------



## stacey3690

hey hun ive had this since about 14 weeks keeps running out of me :blush: have been scanned and swabbed and its just discharge the ob said some woman just produce alot hope u enjoy your 20 weeks scan xxx :hugs:


----------



## Hopefull mum

Thanks Stacey3690 :) every symptom has 100 different causes so
Frustrating hey! :)


----------



## stacey3690

yehh it is everytime i go for an app they say my waters have broke im like ehh no i just have discharge two hours later and they agree sucks but guess there just bieng cautious lol :) x


----------

